# What is the fascination with techno?



## Armaetus (May 29, 2008)

What is it with the majority of furries I know, weither personally or over the internet have some fascination with techno/electronicia/trance/dance as their preferred or favorite type of music?

I don't get it, it's not fun for ME to listen to being the furry metalhead that I am being a little biased over loopy music mentioned above.

I simply find techno and most all associated genres to be a few simple beats mixed with loads of samples and perhaps some lame repeating vocals looping dozens or even hundreds of times. What's the fun in THAT? 

Also, why aren't there more furry metalheads (weither open or closedminded) in the fandom? I know of a few but there isn't enough :?


----------



## Krugg (May 29, 2008)

<-
Fellow furry metalhead

Although I do enjoy techno/trance music when I don't want to concentrate on anything in particular and just zone out. In fact I will listen to anything, though I tend to stray away from mainstream stuff. I can't really say that I have a favorite genre of music, it changes with the day and sometimes with the hour.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 29, 2008)

<-- Also a furry metalhead

Techno is music you can dance to. You can't really dance to metal, well, unless you count moshing.


----------



## Wovstah (May 29, 2008)

Not all techno is samples and swatches over and over again - I mean, some techno remixes are really awesome.  I've always liked techno without even knowing it while I was younger.  I like all sorts of music, but the vibration and strong beats just really put me in a dance mood.  And, the resemblance to 80s and 90s game music just brings nostalgia.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (May 29, 2008)

I've wondered the same thing. I can understand the appeal of techno in general, even though I'm not really a fan. As others have pointed out, it's good music if you like to dance... but that doesn't explain why it's so popular specifically among _furries_.


----------



## Diego117 (May 29, 2008)

I'm a metalhead. \m/

But I like to branch out and listen to different things. Heck I'll randomly go through the XM channels and if something catches my ear I'll listen to it And some of it is techno. I don't know what it is about techno. It's addictive. I can throw down my head nod (think Night at the Roxbury is case you were wondering) like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## TG. (May 29, 2008)

Mr. Chris, you can trivialise any sort of music genre. "Oh metal is just the same guitar riff over and over with some guy banging on some drums and the vocalist growling/screaming angsty lyrics into the mic" I listen to metal so I know this is not true. Same goes for "techno". The amount of diversity in the metal genre also is true for the techno genre. There isn't just "umm tss umm tss" just like there isn't just "G D C chords in a pattern" in metal. Sure there is a lot of mediocre stuff on both sides but you have to dig for the good stuff.

I don't know why it appeals to furries. It probably is carried over from the anime fandom and their obsession with DDR which leads to the liking of shitty techno music. I've always been a fan of electronic music. There is more to life than guitars. You could call me a metal head because I do listen to a good portion of metal, but it isn't my main gig. No, I seek out all types of music. I am not your average "I like everything except rap and country" guy. Hip-hop, metal, jazz, blues, opera, you name it and I probably have at least one to two artists in that genre.


----------



## Armaetus (May 29, 2008)

TG. said:


> Mr. Chris, you can trivialise any sort of music genre. "Oh metal is just the same guitar riff over and over with some guy banging on some drums and the vocalist growling/screaming angsty lyrics into the mic" I listen to metal so I know this is not true. Same goes for "techno". The amount of diversity in the metal genre also is true for the techno genre. There isn't just "umm tss umm tss" just like there isn't just "G D C chords in a pattern" in metal. Sure there is a lot of mediocre stuff on both sides but you have to dig for the good stuff.
> 
> I don't know why it appeals to furries. It probably is carried over from the anime fandom and their obsession with DDR which leads to the liking of shitty techno music. I've always been a fan of electronic music. There is more to life than guitars. You could call me a metal head because I do listen to a good portion of metal, but it isn't my main gig. No, I seek out all types of music. I am not your average "I like everything except rap and country" guy. Hip-hop, metal, jazz, blues, opera, you name it and I probably have at least one to two artists in that genre.



That could be the fault, I guess the same goes to "light" listeners who only got into metal with the crap on the Guitar Hero games c..c



Wovstah said:


> Not all techno is samples and swatches over and over again - I mean, some techno remixes are really awesome.  I've always liked techno without even knowing it while I was younger.  I like all sorts of music, but the vibration and strong beats just really put me in a dance mood.  And, the resemblance to 80s and 90s game music just brings nostalgia.



A remix is a remix, which isn't rather original in my opinion..and I don't like to dance either..which can explain my hatred for the drum machine/bass/sample genres. Unless I hear some artists who don't use some lame drum machine and auto-bass thing, maybe I would hold some respect over some college kids simply using programming on some program like Fruity Loops or some shit like that.

I prefer my music being made by people using instruments and not some computer doing all or most of the work for them.

It's also nice to see fellow metalheads replying here


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 29, 2008)

*Listens to Justice, The Chemical Brothers, Daft Punk, Basshunter...*

Dunno. I just really like that type of music. I think it is far more creative than most other types of music and it forces the artists to explore new styles. If you listened to Justice or The Chemical Brothers you'd know that no 2 tracks sound alike.

And, most people I know in real life like techno, too. It is a popular type of music and I think it is wrong to generalize it. *Insert some of what TG. said here*


----------



## Tevnon (May 29, 2008)

Actually you would expect something of the opposite to be true. I mean furries are claiming a connection to animals, so you would expect some more earthy nature inspired music form to be popular like folk music or Celtic or Native American stuff. Instead Furries are into Techno and Electronica; music with a sound and feel about as sci-fi/high tech and non-nature-ish as you can get. It's totally counterintuitive.


----------



## Armaetus (May 30, 2008)

Tevnon said:


> Actually you would expect something of the opposite to be true. I mean furries are claiming a connection to animals, so you would expect some more earthy nature inspired music form to be popular like folk music or Celtic or Native American stuff. Instead Furries are into Techno and Electronica; music with a sound and feel about as sci-fi/high tech and non-nature-ish as you can get. It's totally counterintuitive.



Folk metal has a nice touch to it, especially Fejd, Skald, Folkstone and probably Finntroll.

Folkstone bagpipes ftw.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (May 30, 2008)

techno makes it easy for one-man bands to put out something with near mainstream-quality recorded sound. people are weak for sound quality in recordings, i think that plays a part in listeners, and the style is a convenience for furry musicians who would never find others to jam with or the money to book a studio to record actual instruments in good quality

ddr/dancing too


----------



## Renard_v (Jun 1, 2008)

Personally, I couldn't tell you. I've been listening to and producing electronic music for years, and I have no clue what the fascination is with the stuff. I like unnatural sounds I guess, stuff that regular instruments don't generate.

That being said, I'm a huge metal fan; Sonata Arctica is one of my favorites, and I'm also big into Korpiklaani, a Finnish folk metal band.

Back on track though, not all electronic music is as repetitive as you think. If you look past the mainstream oohn-tiss-oohn-tiss of it all (which can be fun, granted! dance music IS dance music!), I'd suggest checking out folks like Amon Tobin and Squarepusher. A lot of it is about the tight organization and production of a lot of unique sounds and beats, you'll find if you go further into the genre. I'd also suggest Pendulum's albums "Hold Your Colour" and "In Silico"; "In Silico" is rather rock-inspired in its style, but holds true to the original Drum N' Bass style of "Hold Your Colour".

While, as you stated, a lot of it is repetitive dribble, there is a lot to find as you dig further into it. As pointed out earlier in the thread, the same can be said of a lot of mainstream metal nowadays. Dragonforce, for example. Same thing, song in song out. Sure they're good at what they do, but it's always the same ol' shit.  Now let's replace what I just said with electronic music words 

"the same can be said of a lot of mainstream electronic music nowadays. Daft Punk, for example. Same thing, song in song out. Sure they're good at what they do, but it's always the same ol' shit"

Sorry if I poke anybody the wrong way by saying such things of Dragonforce or Daft Punk, but it's just a couple names that leaped to mind. 

What's the fascination with any music nowadays? 

As you said, "I prefer my music being made by people using instruments and not some computer doing all or most of the work for them." - Could you explain why? I'm sure very few people could explain why they enjoy their music past "it sounds great". As far as I'm concerned, as long as the end result sounds good to my ears, I'll listen to it and enjoy it, no matter what the genre. Songwriting goes in, song comes out.


----------



## Aden (Jun 1, 2008)

renardv said:


> As you said, "I prefer my music being made by people using instruments and not some computer doing all or most of the work for them." - Could you explain why? I'm sure very few people could explain why they enjoy their music past "it sounds great". As far as I'm concerned, as long as the end result sounds good to my ears, I'll listen to it and enjoy it, no matter what the genre. Songwriting goes in, song comes out.



For me, it has to do a lot with _why_ someone made their music. Someone rocking their heart out on a guitar is going to be a lot more profound to me than some kid who found Fruity Loops while he was bored and made a trance song in an hour. I've been playing piano for 7 years and guitar for 2 and a half, and I know the kind of dedication and skill it takes to pull off some of the songs that I listen to.

So, the music may have the same songwriting going into it and it might convey the same mood as the other genre, but I respect people who play real instruments a whole lot more. Sure, the same songwriting goes in, but the instrumentalist must possess a whole other skill entirely to make it come out.


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 1, 2008)

Tevnon said:


> Actually you would expect something of the opposite to be true. I mean furries are claiming a connection to animals, so you would expect some more earthy nature inspired music form to be popular









Actually, folk music is a lot more popular amongst animal head people who have a real connection to animals--it's at places like Fur Affinity who have more of a connection to playing Dungeons and Dragons as magical swimsuit models with cat heads where electronic music is so popular. There are many furry musicians who produce a more natural kind of music that just aren't heard on this part of the Internet. 

The particular appeal of techno here is just that FurAffinity are mostly hardcore game/computer people and techno is pretty much geek chic.


----------



## Renard_v (Jun 1, 2008)

Aden said:


> Someone rocking their heart out on a guitar is going to be a lot more profound to me than some kid who found Fruity Loops while he was bored and made a trance song in an hour. I've been playing piano for 7 years and guitar for 2 and a half, and I know the kind of dedication and skill it takes to pull off some of the songs that I listen to.



It's unfortunate that the generalization of electronic music has become newbie producers making cookie-cutter trance music with FL Studio. :[



Aden said:


> I've been playing piano for 7 years and guitar for 2 and a half, and I know the kind of dedication and skill it takes to pull off some of the songs that I listen to.



I can't really play any instrument too well at all, but I have been writing music for about eight years now; I've always connected a lot better with intricately-written melodies and progressions and the like rather than technical skill on an instrument. I mean, I respect those people totally and absolutely love to hear a good performance, but only when there's good music behind it. I'm the same with electronic music. I love to hear a good song, but only when there's good music behind it.

I mean, I don't really know anything about composing as I've never taken lessons and can't read sheet music; I hope it doesn't invalidate my opinion!


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 1, 2008)

renardv said:
			
		

> I mean, I respect those people totally and absolutely love to hear a good performance, but only when there's good music behind it.



this is... so true

i've lost touch with a lot of metal for this very reason. guitar/bass/drums are so popular and accessible these days that i find that there are way more practiced instrumentalists than there are good composers to feed them original material. result is too much super-fast ego-boost soloing over very ordinary scores. with extreme double-bass for good measure, of course.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 2, 2008)

People performing the music live/using actual instruments I hold higher in respect than someone programming a looping drum/bass for some techno song.

...did I already mention I also listen to some video game music?


----------



## Krugg (Jun 2, 2008)

mrchris said:


> People performing the music live/using actual instruments I hold higher in respect than someone programming a looping drum/bass for some techno song.
> 
> ...did I already mention I also listen to some video game music?



How would you rate a live preformance circuit bender


----------



## Aden (Jun 2, 2008)

Krugg said:


> How would you rate a live preformance circuit bender



I would love to see that. O..o

I forgot to mention that I like the sound of live instruments much more than the sound of synths and pads and the like.


----------



## Renard_v (Jun 2, 2008)

mrchris said:


> People performing the music live/using actual instruments I hold higher in respect than someone programming a looping drum/bass for some techno song.



So do I, but only if the actual songwriting is good - and especially so if they are the one that wrote the said song; anybody can learn and practice a song that has already been written.

Think of it this way.

Take somebody composing a piece of music for an orchestra; that's much like an electronic music producer (provided we aren't talking about somebody making boring oohn-tiss loop-de-loop mainstream dance music) in that they compose each part of the song and lay down the music for it; they just have a computer perform it by laying down the programming for each instrument rather than having an orchestra play it. Same kind of idea, in my opinion.

Again, I don't know, I'm primarily speaking from my production style of view; I make a lot of kinds of electronic music, ranging from noisy beat-driven pieces to tunes with a lot of fairly intricate melodic work, so it all depends on what you're listening to.

As far as I'm concerned, "it all depends on what you're listening to" is all that can be said in the long run for this thread - for any genre really. Metal, electronic, classical, rap; you may not see the fascination in another genre until you find a specific artist that perks your interest. It all depends on what you're listening to.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 2, 2008)

Interesting question: how _easy_ is it to just make your own techno music? Like if I, a sixteen year-old writer with virtually no experience in music, just saved up money to buy some off-the-shelf software and have a keyboard I could quite simply plug to my laptop, is it like that or no?


----------



## Aden (Jun 2, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Interesting question: how _easy_ is it to just make your own techno music? Like if I, a sixteen year-old writer with virtually no experience in music, just saved up money to buy some off-the-shelf software and have a keyboard I could quite simply plug to my laptop, is it like that or no?



Hell, you don't even need a keyboard. Just get some cheap software, make some melodies in a MIDI arranger grid and loop them, use an arpeggiator for background shiny things, and put in some bass and snare, and you have yourself a trance song. Most packages come with plenty of nice-sounding presets, so just arrange and go.


----------



## TG. (Jun 3, 2008)

Re: All you need is a drum machine/sequencer/other program and instant techno

All you need is to learn power chords and instant metal. 


Again, trivialising other genres of music is pretty easy. Just because you can do something easily doesn't mean you are going to get something that sounds good. Similarly, just because something is complicated does not mean it is good. (Otherwise known as the Dream Theater fan complex)


----------



## emptyF (Jun 3, 2008)

bad techno is easy to make.  good techno takes work, originality, talent and luck, like all good music.

i have yet to hear any good techno.


----------



## Aden (Jun 3, 2008)

TG. said:


> Re: All you need is a drum machine/sequencer/other program and instant techno
> 
> All you need is to learn power chords and instant metal.
> 
> Again, trivialising other genres of music is pretty easy. Just because you can do something easily doesn't mean you are going to get something that sounds good. Similarly, just because something is complicated does not mean it is good. (Otherwise known as the Dream Theater fan complex)



Of course I was only talking about the easiest case, as it seemed like he asked for the easiest case. But even then, fuck, at least with metal you still have to pick up a damned instrument and learn to play it cleanly, along with learning to record, get good tone, compose, and mix. I won't even go into the process of getting a competent band together.

/And don't even get me going about that stupid "Dream Theater only have technicality going for them" angle.
//I get your argument, but that band is a bad example of it.
///Well...maybe in some of their songs you have a point...


----------



## Renard_v (Jun 3, 2008)

Are we even talking about electronic music in this case, or are we talking about "techno"?

It seems a little bit harsh to just say "electronic music is easy" - it is if you use loops and shit, but that's not even making music. I use a Tracker to make my music (MODPlug Tracker), and learning it is much like learning an instrument; it's not a pick-up-and-play tool. And you still have to learn to master your track properly in the long run of things and make sure it all sounds good in the end. I mean, once you get vocals involved into electronic music it also becomes more complicated.

Have you ever thought that some programs used to create and program such music are like instruments in themselves, and you are pre-programming what they do? I mean, I'm putting all the notes and drum sounds in one by one, telling it what to do and when. I'm arranging the sample and synth patch usage, as well as the effects for each track. It's not exactly a traditional instrument, but it can be an instrument.

It's almost as if you guys are seeking to invalidate electronic music's place as music.

After all, if electronic music was just THAT EASY, wouldn't there be a whole lot more GOOD electronic music?


----------



## TG. (Jun 3, 2008)

Aden said:


> Of course I was only talking about the easiest case, as it seemed like he asked for the easiest case. But even then, fuck, at least with metal you still have to pick up a damned instrument and learn to play it cleanly, along with learning to record, get good tone, compose, and mix. I won't even go into the process of getting a competent band together.
> 
> /And don't even get me going about that stupid "Dream Theater only have technicality going for them" angle.
> //I get your argument, but that band is a bad example of it.
> ///Well...maybe in some of their songs you have a point...




I was mostly touching on the theme that techno is easy to make that keeps popping up in this thread, and not necessarily singling you out. Also notice I said Dream Theater *fan* complex. Can also be attributed to Dragonforce as well. "Oh wow look how fast he can play the guitar he must be good so therefore this band is good"

Most of what I wanted to say renardv has all ready said, so uh, read his post and imagine I said it.

re: emptyF

Try out some Underworld. I highly recommend Second Toughest In the Infants.


----------



## Renard_v (Jun 3, 2008)

As a sidenote, Dream Theater rules the fucking galaxy. One of my favorite bands.


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Jun 3, 2008)

renardv said:


> Are we even talking about electronic music in this case, or are we talking about "techno"?
> 
> It seems a little bit harsh to just say "electronic music is easy" - it is if you use loops and shit, but that's not even making music. I use a Tracker to make my music (MODPlug Tracker), and learning it is much like learning an instrument; it's not a pick-up-and-play tool. And you still have to learn to master your track properly in the long run of things and make sure it all sounds good in the end. I mean, once you get vocals involved into electronic music it also becomes more complicated.
> 
> ...





I agree with you good sir! yea I use FL Studio but it takes much time to learn..over a year in my case to get good sound out of it along with programing all my own patches in the synthesizers. But in the end, I have to say that mastering a track is the hardest part and since I don't have the hardware needed to create a good master, nor the money, it sounds off. No matter how good the arrangement of the beats are, no matter how powerful the melody is, if the mastering is off it kills the entire track. 

On a side note: Ive been playing piano for over 15 years and I know how much dedication it takes to write good music. I have learned much of what I know from my uncle as he is a professional pianist and also writes music books for universities. I chose FL Studio over any other program because it is user friendly. Ive tried others including Reason and Ableton Live and none are as easy to program as FL. Some people say you can never get good results out of programs that are user friendly. I say those people have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## Renard_v (Jun 3, 2008)

Raving_Dragon said:


> I don't have the hardware needed to create a good master



I don't use any hardware; you can create a perfectly mastered track using only software if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Jun 3, 2008)

renardv said:


> I don't use any hardware; you can create a perfectly mastered track using only software if you know what you're doing.



I mean the right speakers and such. I use bose headphones which color the sound to much. I'm currently saving up for a pair of senheisser studio headphones.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 3, 2008)

emptyF said:


> bad techno is easy to make.  good techno takes work, originality, talent and luck, like all good music.
> 
> i have yet to hear any good techno.


Then you aren't looking in the right place.

I have found more 'good' techno that any other genre of music.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 3, 2008)

<--- Another furry metalhead...

Techno is ok as long as it's good and well made.  It fits moods for some things, like dance or parties, and I like some techno.

Having it in the appropriate place is key, as with anything.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 3, 2008)

renardv said:


> As a sidenote, Dream Theater rules the fucking galaxy. One of my favorite bands.



OT: Take a look at Gonin-Ish if you want to see other progressive stuff. The band is from Japan.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 3, 2008)

Japanese peeple are cool.


----------



## Renard_v (Jun 3, 2008)

mrchris said:


> OT: Take a look at Gonin-Ish if you want to see other progressive stuff. The band is from Japan.



Gonin-Ish is incredible! I can't wait for Naishikyou-Sekai!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 3, 2008)

renardv said:


> Are we even talking about electronic music in this case, or are we talking about "techno"?


 

To those who are in this conversation, I ask you this: how would you define and differentiate techo from electronica? Isn't electronica like a _sub-genre_ techno?


----------



## Renard_v (Jun 3, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> To those who are in this conversation, I ask you this: how would you define and differentiate techo from electronica? Isn't electronica like a _sub-genre_ techno?



Other way around. Techno is a sub-genre of electronic music. Techno kind of formed in Detroit in the 80s as an underground dance music genre. A perfect example of traditional-sounding techno would be a lot of music by Green Velvet, or "Oh Yeah" by Yell-O.


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 4, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Japanese peeple are cool.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 4, 2008)

renardv said:


> Gonin-Ish is incredible! I can't wait for Naishikyou-Sekai!



I have that album, hit me up on YIM or MSN if you want it!

On the point of Techno, I don't see the purpose of dancing to it..but again, I don't dance to ANY form of music.


----------



## emptyF (Jun 5, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Then you aren't looking in the right place.
> 
> I have found more 'good' techno that any other genre of music.



then help me out bro!  point me in the direction of some 'good' techno.


----------



## Renard_v (Jun 5, 2008)

emptyF said:


> then help me out bro!  point me in the direction of some 'good' techno.



If you want good techno, I don't know of any.

Good electronic music, however:

Amon Tobin (check out any of his albums!)
Pendulum ("Hold Your Colour" and "In Silico" - namely the latter!)
The Flashbulb ("Soundtrack to a Vacant Life" and "Kirlian Selections")
Evol Intent ("Era of Diversion")
Justice ("Cross" - a little repetitive but some great fun stuff)

My tastes in electronic music go beyond that to what is certainly more noisy and retarded, and for that matter some more dance-oriented stuff (Drum N Bass and Hardcore). Those are some pretty killer ones though, that I listed. In my opinion, anyways.


----------



## TG. (Jun 5, 2008)

emptyF said:


> then help me out bro!  point me in the direction of some 'good' techno.



I second all of renardv's recommendations except for Flashbulb and Pendulum, which I would in their stead place Aphex Twin - Drukqs and Black Sun Empire - Driving Insane. I also recommended a few pages back Underworld - Second Toughest In the Infants. If you're more of the minimalist guy, check out muslimgauze or Plasikman.


----------



## Renard_v (Jun 5, 2008)

TG. said:


> I second all of renardv's recommendations except for Flashbulb and Pendulum



I chose the albums at hand because they have a lot of more traditional musical elements and have good fusion at hand; the albums you suggested are also great and are amendable to my own list, though, without a doubt.


----------



## TG. (Jun 5, 2008)

I am just not a fan of either (Although I liked Red Extensions of Me to some extent, but it was basically Drukqs) so I replaced them with things I would rather listen to in the same vein.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Mcchris lisen to zombi and steve moore. thats some good electronic music. Its not techno. More of a synth driven space prog horror soundtrack.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 13, 2008)

I need the following for optimal audio pleasure:

Vocals
Guitar*
Bass*
Drums*

Must not be repetitive.

Astericks indicate mandatory aural needs


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jun 13, 2008)

mrchris said:


> I need the following for optimal audio pleasure:
> 
> Vocals
> Guitar*
> ...



Nevermind. Zombi can be somewhat repetitive. They have drums and bass. And some minimal guitar work.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jun 13, 2008)

Man, I really only listen to trance and darkcore techno (the latter of which is intolerable to most normal people) anymore. Most of the straight up 'dance' techno is the same song with different samples.

Unce unce unce unce unce.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 14, 2008)

Horrorshow said:


> Man, I really only listen to trance and darkcore techno (the latter of which is intolerable to most normal people) anymore. Most of the straight up 'dance' techno is the same song with different samples.
> 
> Unce unce unce unce unce.



Yep, just like all the people defending it can't get behind that concept..


----------



## Tilt (Jun 17, 2008)

Normally this would be the topic where I would talk shit about the musical tastes of the furry community, as it seems most of it doesn't like anything but electronica, and shitty electronica at that. 

Blame the drugged candy-raver/glowstick twink culture for dancing to it, Blame the billion wanna-be "Dj's" for playing it, Blame the internet for allowing pirated copies of software to end up in hands of talentless morons who think that by stringing patterns together in some sort of organized thought that ends up flooding out real artists blah blah blah 


But Electronica is diverse, a wide expanse of music. And yes, it is music.One of my favorite genres of music is Industrial Metal, and its a form of electronica.

Doesn't mean that most music by furries and internet kids isn't shit though.

So I'm not defending the artists here at all..just saying not to lump "techno" as "electronica overall"


----------



## Defender (Jun 17, 2008)

mrchris said:


> I need the following for optimal audio pleasure:
> 
> Vocals
> Guitar*
> ...



Wait, wait... Let me get this straight. You discard all music from 2000 B.C. to what I assume would be about the 1940's, four millenia of music, just because it doesn't have guitar, bass and drums? :O

*Facepalm*

Edit: Also assuming you're a metal purist, so that would mean you limit your music library to 1970-2008. Which would make 38 years out of 4000. Which is 0.95% of recorded music history.

_Wow._


----------



## Furthlingam (Jun 17, 2008)

> I simply find techno and most all associated genres to be a few simple beats mixed with loads of samples and perhaps some lame repeating vocals looping dozens or even hundreds of times. What's the fun in THAT?


I grew up listening to 60-80s rock, and play piano, guitar, and cello, including at one point in a HS orchestra. Among other things, I'm a fan of techno/electronica/ambient/house greats like Brian Eno, Juno Reactor, Daft Punk... and I might add, Wanda Carlos. 

Re: your various criticisms: I don't think techno rythm is especially weak or simple, or that metal is much stronger in that area. Samples are perfectly legitimate-- this pretense that 'originality' and related ideas like creating sounds from scratch (whatever that would even mean), is as silly as it would be to invent new instrunments every time one wrote a song. Repetition is ubiquitous in verbal artforms, and is about as meaningful a criticism as saying some piece of music is "too tonal."

I'm sure you legitimately don't like techno for some reason, but I don't think you've described any objective shortcomings it has.

Why furry musicians are producing more electronica than anything else (if that's the case) is a seperate question that I think somebody already answered.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jun 17, 2008)

Defender said:


> Wait, wait... Let me get this straight. You discard all music from 2000 B.C. to what I assume would be about the 1940's, four millenia of music, just because it doesn't have guitar, bass and drums? :O
> 
> *Facepalm*
> 
> ...




LOL, So true. Down with the elite!( I like metal too, but i also love many other forms of music.)


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jun 17, 2008)

BATTLES!!!!!


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jun 17, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z5LvoBRS1Mk    ATLAS


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 17, 2008)

Furthlingam said:


> I grew up listening to 60-80s rock, and play piano, guitar, and cello, including at one point in a HS orchestra. Among other things, I'm a fan of techno/electronica/ambient/house greats like Brian Eno, Juno Reactor, Daft Punk... and I might add, Wanda Carlos.


Brian Eno is absolutely brilliant. Him and Robert Fripp are probably 2 of the great, post-60's musical geniuses.


----------



## Defender (Jun 17, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Brian Eno is absolutely brilliant. Him and Robert Fripp are probably 2 of the great, post-60's musical geniuses.



Eno produced some awesome albums. See: Devo and Talking Heads.


----------



## Schwert (Jun 26, 2008)

I hate techno and I hate metal. )8


----------



## Merriss (Jun 26, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## Furthlingam (Jun 26, 2008)

Merriss said:


> Yeah and I bet you've got all sorts of ancient and medieval music on your computer and you're listening to it right now. And get real, more stuff has been recorded in the last few decades than every other era combined. You're really going to tell me that all of the millions of songs that are listened to every day are merely 1% of what's ever been recorded or written down, and you're going to expect that people can actually even _listen_ to half of the stuff that was played 3000 or whatever years ago? Come on, that's just ridiculous.
> 
> Lay off the musical elitism alright?


 
Well, you know, if you like music because you like to collect stacks of wax cylinders, spools of recording wire, LPs, 8-tracks, cassettes, CDs, and DVDs-- that is to say, if music is cool because it's *recorded*...

... then I can see why calling people elitist who actually like music in order to LISTEN to it (which people were doing X thousand years ago), rather than to record it, might seem sensible rather than totally ironic, at least to you.

To everybody who actually gets what music's for, it will seem extremely ironic that you're defending the musical supremacy of a tiny little musical aside (guitar, bass, and drums) by calling somebody elitist for pointing out that it's not quite all that significant.


----------



## Merriss (Jun 26, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## Defender (Jun 27, 2008)

Merriss said:


> Yeah and I bet you've got all sorts of ancient and medieval music on your computer and you're listening to it right now. And get real, more stuff has been recorded in the last few decades than every other era combined. You're really going to tell me that all of the millions of songs that are listened to every day are merely 1% of what's ever been recorded or written down, and you're going to expect that people can actually even _listen_ to half of the stuff that was played 3000 or whatever years ago? Come on, that's just ridiculous.
> 
> Lay off the musical elitism alright?



Hi, I'm elitist for encouraging a guy to enjoy all types of music regardless of instrumentation. Nice to meet you.

And no, I don't have medieval or ancient music, but I never said I did. If someone were to give me some, I'd certainly listen to it and at least respect if even if I don't particularly want to listen to it. The point is discarding all music but one kind and denying completely everything before it and currently surrounding it. Then you miss out on all kinds of music (some of these rising to prominence within the 20th century) like samba, baiao, classical, romantic, klezmer, Celtic, traditional Chinese, gamelan, etc etc on through the decades.



Merriss said:


> You're basing your argument on the assumptions that I like music to collect it, and that I am defending someone... Well, both of those assumptions are wrong, I can assure you. Maybe somehow you misinterpreted my post, or I didn't state myself clearly enough.
> 
> I enjoy music for the music, and I don't collect it - Hell, I haven't purchased a CD in at least a year. And I'm not defending anyone. I don't pick sides. Just because I picked at Defender's post, which was picking at mrchris' post, doesn't mean I'm "defending" mrchris, although I see how it could be viewed that way.
> 
> My point was that Defender is musically elitist because he was basically trying to rip apart another person's music tastes by showing that by only liking elements that are in more modern music, they were dismissing all other music over the years, and that his "*facepalm*" and sarcastic "Wow" comments basically confirm that he's saying, "Therefore your taste in music sucks," implying that he thinks his is at least a bit better.



Note that I do indeed enjoy metal, and never actually said anything about his taste in music other than that it was narrow considering the scope of history (and even narrow considering the scope of the last century). It wouldn't be a problem if he simply hadn't gotten around to listening to anything else but was still receptive to other things, since saying there is a lot of music out there would be an understatement. What got stuck in my craw was that he essentially said that if it does not meet (x) criteria then it is not worth his time, which would make him the elitist in this context. The scope of what I enjoy is simply wider, not better.

It's like the difference between a well stretching deep down into the ground and a big pond spread out that experiences frequent rain showers. The water all comes from the same place and has the same quality, it's the depth and the coverage that is different.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 27, 2008)

You know there's plenty music of the "recorded" variety that reflects ancient sounds, right?

Just thought I'd throw that out there.

There is a lot of shitty techno, and there is not enough good. But it is out there. I used to be a pure metalhead, but have since expanded my tastes into softer rock and techno, among other genres.

One thing I had against techno before, which may have been mentioned in this thread, was the lack of musicianship and skill in performing with an instrument. There are electronic groups that do all this live though. I went to a VNV Nation show and, although there are 2 guys in the group, they had 4 on stage. They did keyboards, drums, and synths all live. That, coupled with some of their songs carrying the feeling of a good rock song sometimes, created an awesome environment that I felt was no worse than any metal show I had been to.

So, if that is a grievance towards techno, I'd say you just haven't heard the right stuff yet. A lot of it is shitty loops and sound clips, offering little-to-no variation throughout the song.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jun 27, 2008)

Merriss said:


> You're basing your argument on the assumptions that I like music to collect it, and that I am defending someone... Well, both of those assumptions are wrong, I can assure you. Maybe somehow you misinterpreted my post, or I didn't state myself clearly enough.


 
No need to think I made bad assumptions-- my assumptions match up fine with what you said. Nor do I think you were being unclear, so much as giving a flawed response to Defender's post.

Defender was bitching about the OP's metal-elitism. And you came along and wrongly bitched to the effect that Defender should quit being an elitist. I admit that level of irony should thow some red flags re: the coherence of your message, but the rest of us can take only so much responsibility for what you write.

I'm reasonably sure you still have a pretty wacky interpretation of what Defender said. Now that you've chastized me improperly for making bad assumptions, I'll let you clear it up.


----------



## Defender (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd like to clarify that when I said "recorded music history" I meant documented music history, not music recording techniques with grooves carved into wax cylinders and such.


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 7, 2008)

TG. said:


> Mr. Chris, you can trivialise any sort of music genre. "Oh metal is just the same guitar riff over and over with some guy banging on some drums and the vocalist growling/screaming angsty lyrics into the mic" I listen to metal so I know this is not true. Same goes for "techno". The amount of diversity in the metal genre also is true for the techno genre. There isn't just "umm tss umm tss" just like there isn't just "G D C chords in a pattern" in metal. Sure there is a lot of mediocre stuff on both sides but you have to dig for the good stuff.
> 
> I don't know why it appeals to furries. It probably is carried over from the anime fandom and their obsession with DDR which leads to the liking of shitty techno music. I've always been a fan of electronic music. There is more to life than guitars. You could call me a metal head because I do listen to a good portion of metal, but it isn't my main gig. No, I seek out all types of music. I am not your average "I like everything except rap and country" guy. Hip-hop, metal, jazz, blues, opera, you name it and I probably have at least one to two artists in that genre.


 
You sir, are the perfect example of what I wish everyone that listened to music would be  Diverse!!!!!


----------



## PinkPikachu (Jul 7, 2008)

Dancing in large groups brings a sense of belonging and community. For many, Moshing with metal is a bit to violent (not all though, and it isn't wrong or right, just observing). But techno/dance parties is the reason techno is popular, I believe. If you have ever gone to a dance party, and jumped around and danced for hours on end, til your muscles scream to stop and your sweating profusely, and everyone around is to, you feel the magic of being together with others.

And there are a lot of electronica and techno that is heavily founded in classical theory. <3 OCRemix. They have a lot of crappy videogame remixes (not all of them are techno), but there are also a lot of real gems.


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 8, 2008)

every genre sucks but every genre rules at the same time ok

theory:


There's maybe 4 good techno songs, there's 20,000 at the least with just a bass drum loop repeating for about six minutes.

There's some good metal, the rest is some horrible discordant drop-D slapping a guitar with a dead fish and squealing and grunting as if you were being tazed.

Some fine punk rock, some... well, Avril Lavigne. No other words are needed.

Good emo (90's) shitty "CUT MY WRISTS MY EYES BLEEDING" (now)

great avant garde, some morbidly obese hermaphrodites making whale noises the clarinet while standing on their head.

this is life

(refusal of words of praise for ambience.)


----------



## rocrocroc (Jul 9, 2008)

That is a fine theory if I ever pondered one. Too bad it took me 5 pages of "techno sux metal rulz" to get there. Lesson learned.


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 9, 2008)

rocrocroc said:


> That is a fine theory if I ever pondered one. Too bad it took me 5 pages of "techno sux metal rulz" to get there. Lesson learned.



I love your avatar.
KAOSS pads are amazing.


----------



## Yggd (Jul 10, 2008)

I personally detest almost all forms of techno music. There may be the odd one or two that I can listen to frequently, but for the most part, I'm entirely uninterested in plugging that horrendous, dull, uncreative sound into my ears. Honestly, anyone can create a techno song; it's not hard to do and they still end up being somewhat catchy no matter how inexperienced you may be. Being catchy isn't the same as being good in my mind. Usually, it's only a tiny ingredient.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 10, 2008)

mrchris said:


> I prefer my music being made by people using instruments and not some computer doing all or most of the work for them.



Well in all fairness most of the work is composing music rather then playing it, so music performed by a computer rather then a person isn't that much easier to make, unless it's some bullshit remix or something like that, any idiot can crank one of those out in a half hour or so, no respect for sampling.

I like electronic music that uses more complex melodies and song structures, actual vocals and no sampling, sadly this is very hard to find.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 10, 2008)

Aden said:


> Of course I was only talking about the easiest case, as it seemed like he asked for the easiest case. But even then, fuck, at least with metal you still have to pick up a damned instrument and learn to play it cleanly, along with learning to record, get good tone, compose, and mix.



Only 2 of these things are necessary in metal, good production is for sell-outs  >:[ .   Metal head here as well, not a fan of instrumental metal though, or  instrumental music in general, I need vox.   Also trite technical wankery makes  me want to punch infants, seriously, right in their little faces.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 11, 2008)

It's like it's alive! When you listen to techno music in a club, it builds, slowly changing, evolving, becoming something different while still holding on to the feel it had a couple of minutes ago. The DJ Makes it twist, delving in and out of your mind, your body, and makes it thrive! It bends the sound and makes it seem like your hearing more than you do, and it makes for an exceptional experience.


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 11, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> It's like it's alive! When you listen to techno music in a club, it builds, slowly changing, evolving, becoming something different while still holding on to the feel it had a couple of minutes ago. The DJ Makes it twist, delving in and out of your mind, your body, and makes it thrive! It bends the sound and makes it seem like your hearing more than you do, and it makes for an exceptional experience.



no they just slap a mixer and freak out like an epileptic on a turntable


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 11, 2008)

kalibration ltd said:


> no they just slap a mixer and freak out like an epileptic on a turntable



Sorry for lying to you, jerk.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't understand it either.


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 12, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> <-- Also a furry metalhead
> 
> Techno is music you can dance to. You can't really dance to metal, well, unless you count moshing.


 
hardcore dancing haha

screw hip hop yo gimmie a fucking breakdown!


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 12, 2008)

I guess you could call me a furry "metalhead"... 

tho the genres I listen to most are hardcore/experimental/tech metal

techno/dance/trance/etc. is ok in a club, with the right atmosphere its amazing, especially if you like to dance

but id have to say, I would rather listen to Between The Buried And Me over Digitalism ANYDAY lol


----------



## kamunt (Jul 12, 2008)

mrchris said:


> That could be the fault, I guess the same goes to "light" listeners who only got into metal with the crap on the Guitar Hero games c..c



Burn in hell, they got great music on there. Or would you rather see more Boys Like Girls and The Jonas Brothers on there? Huh, would you? XP

Oh right, there's more posts. Well, nerds like nerdy music. Electronica is often referred to as "nerdy" music since it's "mostly" "nerds" that avidly listen to it. And, as we all know, most furries are nerds in some way, shape or form. It has less to do with being a furry and more to do with their personality and mental...ness.... F**k it, it's 4 AM. *passes out*


----------



## Magikian (Jul 21, 2008)

I am a severe metalhead...

I can't stand techno in any form...
I don't get the appeal... If you only like music because it makes you dance, then why like it? All it is is annoying beats and shit...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 21, 2008)

Um, furry rave anyone?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 21, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I am a severe metalhead...
> 
> I can't stand techno in any form...
> I don't get the appeal... If you only like music because it makes you dance, then why like it? All it is is annoying beats and shit...



Must we all generalize things we don't like? Geez. Much of the techno I like doesn't even make me dance, so ha!



thebeast76 said:


> It's like it's alive! When you listen to techno music in a club, it builds, slowly changing, evolving, becoming something different while still holding on to the feel it had a couple of minutes ago. The DJ Makes it twist, delving in and out of your mind, your body, and makes it thrive! It bends the sound and makes it seem like your hearing more than you do, and it makes for an exceptional experience.



I love you, and I'm not even old enough to club.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 21, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Must we all generalize things we don't like? Geez. Much of the techno I like doesn't even make me dance, so ha!



Look, the only techno I hear is played by my sister. I know there is different types of techno, some being somewhat likable, but the only stuff I hear is the ever-so-bad mainstream crap.

And you think techno is generalized? Try being a metalhead, people ALWAYS ask you why you listen to "screamo" music. It's almost like the only metal is continual screaming and thrashing...


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 21, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I love you, and I'm not even old enough to club.



Neither am I, but I still love the music.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 21, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Try being a metalhead, people ALWAYS ask you why you listen to "screamo" music. It's almost like the only metal is continual screaming and thrashing...



This.

My favorite metal band is Sonata Arctica, among others I love like Edguy and Stratovarius. I do enjoy some Slipknot, Iron Maiden, and a broad range of metal (Don't argue with me about what is and is not metal by your own defensive categorization. I don't care what subgenre it falls into, or if it's consider 'numetal'. For simplicity's sake... I'm calling Slipknot metal.).

I'm very selective about my techno. Absolutely love it though.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 21, 2008)

Magikian said:


> And you think techno is generalized? Try being a metalhead, people ALWAYS ask you why you listen to "screamo" music. It's almost like the only metal is continual screaming and thrashing...



Nah, take a listen to the "hip-hop" of today. Everyfur hates hip-hop!, if only thanks to the radio. It just takes a small bit of digging outside the mainstream to find shit that's really GOOD. As for me, I enjoy some metal as long as it's not "continual screaming and thrashing" but, really, just lookit my sig. Also, you should totally strangle your sister.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Nah, take a listen to the "hip-hop" of today. Everyfur hates hip-hop!, if only thanks to the radio. It just takes a small bit of digging outside the mainstream to find shit that's really GOOD. As for me, I enjoy some metal as long as it's not "continual screaming and thrashing" but, really, just lookit my sig. Also, you should totally strangle your sister.



Mainstream Hip-hop *cringe* Rap I know has some ok stuff, I used to into rap for a year or so. 

I can't listen to any metal that doesn't have some form of melody. Thrash is fun to play, but it's not for listening to.

Alot of people think I should strangle my sister.



Grimfang said:


> This.
> 
> My favorite metal band is Sonata Arctica, among others I love like Edguy and Stratovarius. I do enjoy some Slipknot, Iron Maiden, and a broad range of metal (Don't argue with me about what is and is not metal by your own defensive categorization. I don't care what subgenre it falls into, or if it's consider 'numetal'. For simplicity's sake... I'm calling Slipknot metal.).
> 
> I'm very selective about my *Metal*. Absolutely love it though (fixed).



Sonata Arctica kick so much ass. Haven't heard of Edguy and only a little of Stratovarius. I don't much care about categorization. To me, it's either Progressive or Thrash (System of a Down get their own catagory xD).


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> you should totally strangle your sister.





Magikian said:


> Alot of people think I should strangle my sister.



He's right dude, you should totally strangle your sister


----------



## Magikian (Jul 22, 2008)

Good idea, but I don't think it would hold well in court...

"Why did you murder *your own sister?*" "The furries told me to, your honour"

Not a large chance there.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 22, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Good idea, but I don't think it would hold well in court...
> 
> "Why did you murder *your own sister?*" "The furries told me to, your honour"
> 
> Not a large chance there.



Just hire phoenix wright, and it's all fine


----------



## Magikian (Jul 22, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> Just hire phoenix wright, and it's all fine



Ah, good point.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 22, 2008)

techno is good music fer when yer pillin' it n shroomin' it n that, eerrrrmmm, fookin' it's easy as fook to dance to innit.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 22, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> techno is good music fer when yer pillin' it n shroomin' it n that, eerrrrmmm, fookin' it's easy as fook to dance to innit.



But the majority of rock and some metal is written while doing weed...

And weed isn't as dodgy as 'shrooms or other pills.

And as I said before... Hurray dancing... /sarcasm


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah but weed is good for _any_ music. Shrooms though? Techno and _some_ types of rap, and that's it.


----------



## xiath (Jul 22, 2008)

i have only recently found that i like Techno type music (don't own any atm though).  I don't know why i like it but it just makes me happy for some reason.  I still like really heavy metal (can't name any bands though because my mother is against metal so i just go to my friends house and lay back and listen),  metal can ether make me energetic and want to set fire to things (i was listening to metal when i set my hair on fire by accident) or it puts me to sleep (my friend plays his music really loud [only child so he has suround sound in his room])


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 22, 2008)

xiath said:


> i have only recently found that i like Techno type music (don't own any atm though). I don't know why i like it but it just makes me happy for some reason. I still like really heavy metal (can't name any bands though because my mother is against metal so i just go to my friends house and lay back and listen), metal can ether make me energetic and want to set fire to things (i was listening to metal when i set my hair on fire by accident) or it puts me to sleep (my friend plays his music really loud [only child so he has suround sound in his room])



There are still people in the world against metal  ?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 22, 2008)

I just like music...


----------



## kamunt (Jul 23, 2008)

For the last song I produced, I tried to make the most generic techno song imaginable. Did I has suckcess?

Also, electronic music has some of the most intelligent musicians you'll ever find. Get wiff some Squarepusher, Aphex Twin and Venetian Snares. They will pwn your world. And probably your ears, too.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

kamunt said:


> For the last song I produced, I tried to make the most generic techno song imaginable. Did I has suckcess?
> 
> Also, electronic music has some of the most intelligent musicians you'll ever find. Get wiff some Squarepusher, Aphex Twin and Venetian Snares. They will pwn your world. And probably your ears, too.



I haven't heard the song yet, and probably won't (Might've if my internet wasn't so fail at the moment)

My friend has made some generic techno for lulz (he is mainly into japanese thrash, he only likes it for one reason... It's japanese. -_-)

But yeah, I'm not saying that techno artists *ALL* suck, it's just the majority. In fact, I have made a rule, if an artist has "DJ" in their name, they fail. Anyone agree?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

Magikian said:


> In fact, I have made a rule, if an artist has "DJ" in their name, they fail. Anyone agree?


 
Nah. DJ Shadow's pretty good, though he's more hip and trip-hop than techno.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Nah. DJ Shadow's pretty good, though he's more hip and trip-hop than techno.



OK FINE!

*MOST* artists with "DJ" in their name suck, unless proven otherwise.

NOT CHANGING MY RESOLVE ANYMORE! Dx


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

Your yelling...it hurts me. =(


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Your yelling...it hurts me. =(



Then should I stop...

Or torture you some more? >=D


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 23, 2008)

Electronic music I don't hate.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=72677086

I know of a couple of others but I can't remember the names right now.


----------



## Arucard2991 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wovstah said:


> Not all techno is samples and swatches over and over again - I mean, some techno remixes are really awesome.  I've always liked techno without even knowing it while I was younger.  I like all sorts of music, but the vibration and strong beats just really put me in a dance mood.  And, the resemblance to 80s and 90s game music just brings nostalgia.



WOW, you hit the nail right on the head. HardStyle is my current fav type, because of the .. Hard beats, it's awesome, I'm listening to it, and it just makes me smile, idk y.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

Arucard2991 said:


> WOW, you hit the nail right on the head. HardStyle is my current fav type, because of the .. Hard beats, it's awesome, I'm listening to it, and it just makes me smile, idk y.


 
Metal makes me want to break something and yell at a baby... That only makes it better :3


----------



## Tweek (Sep 4, 2008)

I know the reason I like techno (god I hate using that word, but what are you gonna do) is because of the ability to create a wider array of sound textures, timbers, and effects. Also, unless you are an amazing drummer, a drum machine is the only way to create some of the rhythms in drum and bass and the like.

There is a lot of good electronic music in my opinion, it's just a matter of finding it. Try listening to Burial, you might like it.


----------



## Mirka (Sep 4, 2008)

The only Techno I like is Hyper Techno, and that's just because the majority of it is produced and sung by my favorite Eurobeat singers who do their main work in other Genres.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't listen to techno/trance nor I'm metalhead. Although I do like some Eurodance, but my preferable genres are New Age and Classic Rock


----------



## Alex Cross (Sep 4, 2008)

People are fascinated with techno because it's easy to produce compared to using multiple, "hands-on" instruments. All you need are some decent samples, soundfonts and a user-friendly step sequencer. Then you're in business!


----------



## Magikian (Sep 5, 2008)

Tweek said:


> I know the reason I like techno (god I hate using that word, but what are you gonna do) is because of the ability to create a wider array of sound textures, timbers, and effects.



And what if I liked to play an instrument? Is that a valid reason to be a metalhead?

I refuse to listen to techno because I can't stand electronic sounds, unless they are used as a backing to the song, and not for the entire song.


----------



## zinemerald (Sep 6, 2008)

mrchris said:


> using programming on some program like Fruity Loops or some shit like that.
> 
> I prefer my music being made by people using instruments and not some computer doing all or most of the work for them.
> 
> It's also nice to see fellow metalheads replying here



I use fruity loops and can make sick and complicated arrangements like aphex twin.. know your instruments lol

and i love all music..
I make electronic music and am in a band.. so i know all sides and i can just say.. if you don't like a certain kinda music.. it's just cause your not a  music fan...


----------



## Takun (Sep 6, 2008)

Indie/Alter rock lover here.  Can't really be buggered to listen to Techno or Heavier metal stuff.(though the old Slayer, Iron Maiden, and Judas Priest I like).

Ironically my brother makes techno and is really damn good at it.  He also plays keyboard and makes a lot of his own loops for the stuff.  Seriously think he has a career in digital music.  

2 cents!


----------



## Magikian (Sep 6, 2008)

zinemerald said:


> if you don't like a certain kinda music.. it's just cause your not a  music fan...



Hmm...? I don't think I read correctly... You saying I am not a fan of music because I don't like every type of music?

That is just like saying I am not a fan of video games because I don't really like RTS... It's a bullshit argument..

Seriously, I fucking LOVE my music, and, as you can tell, i listen to (almost exclusively) Metal, and cant stand Pop, Techno/Electronica, Country or RnB.

But according to you, I am not a fan of music, because I don't listen to stuff I can't stand.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 7, 2008)

Hehehe, word up Magikian, I like metal too, and I know a couple of good bands...in fact two of my friends played live with Joey Belladonna from Anthrax at one of their shows...but you still won't find Dimmu Borgir on my frickin iPod, you know? Everyone has their own musical tastes. 

Okay, let's solve this mystery right now. A lot of furries like techno because they're probably tweeky hyper little bastards like me, who like to mosh around to a 4/4 beat and fling glowing shit tied to a string dangerously around the room. I'm sure at least several of you like to jump around like it's a riot, right? Well there you go. Lol.


----------



## GHDA (Sep 9, 2008)

I really want to just end this thread.

The entire thread is a bunch of you guys generalizations about everyone else's music to make yourselves feel better.

If you want to really know why techno is pleasing, why repetition of noise is pleasing to the ears for some people...maybe you'll understand if you listen with an open mind.

Most people attacking it don't even know what techno IS, or how to differentiate it from house, breaks, or drum n bass.

http://techno.org/electronic-music-guide/music.swf

Check it. Chances are you'll find something you like. Shit, even the Beatles made EDM.

As for techno: it's brain play. It increases heart rate very quickly. It ties in with the human's will to subject themselves to repeating attacks of noise, a pleasure of masochism. The same goes with metal and hardcore and any other music meant to hype you up and make you want to release tension through body and mind movement.

*The fascination with techno, or rather, electronic dance music, is that the repeated noises sound and definately feel good.* If you don't like techno, try breaks. Or house. Or ambient electronic music. Or fucking _breakcore_. In all genres, there are people that are amazing at what they do and if you subject yourself the shitty stuff, of course you're going to hate the entire genre. It's kinda like how people become bigots and racists.

So I hope people read this and don't think I'm harboring hate.

I just dislike judgmental, ignorant fools.

So do or don't have an open mind. Whatever.

/snob


----------



## Magikian (Sep 9, 2008)

GHDA, or anyone for that matter, show me some techno that gives off the same feel as metal, and my current disposition might change.

Every techno song that I have heard, be it mainstream or proper stuff, just hasn't appealed to me. I like violent songs. They calm me down when I'm pissed, and keeps me in a calm state of mind. Metal is generally violent. Thus, I like metal. Recommend me some 'violent' techno, and I might like it.


----------



## Takun (Sep 9, 2008)

Magikian said:


> GHDA, or anyone for that matter, show me some techno that gives off the same feel as metal, and my current disposition might change.
> 
> Every techno song that I have heard, be it mainstream or proper stuff, just hasn't appealed to me. I like violent songs. They calm me down when I'm pissed, and keeps me in a calm state of mind. Metal is generally violent. Thus, I like metal. Recommend me some 'violent' techno, and I might like it.



I'm going to have to go with this.  Only for me, it's the live, clean, more raw sounding guitar.  It's the layered vocals and deep meaningful lyrics.  Techno, Trance, House, and DnB can't and doesn't bring me the same desired feeling I get with it, and therefore I don't listen to it.  Trust me, when you have someone in your family who listens to a lot of techno type music and has a whole room to set it up in, you hear it a lot.  I've never been able to get into it.

Funny seeing as I love Pink Floyd's Welcome to the Machine.  It however has guitar and vocals as well.


Thought I'd note, I did go through that whole thing on Electronic Music.  Funny enough, only one that didn't make me want to remove my ears was psychodelia with, YOU GUESSED IT, Pink Floyd.  However it's not trance, it's Pyschodelic Rock.  Strangely enough they have them in the 80's....when the song they reference Welcome to the Machine is off the Wish You Were Here album for '75....They really had more going from them than just "electronic sound though" it was just something a great band used to add to their sound.  Atleast it didn't turn out to be Teenage Wasteland *rage*


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Sep 9, 2008)

What's the fascination with metal? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *I don't listen to techno nor metal just to make it clear... again...*


----------



## Magikian (Sep 9, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm going to have to go with this. Only for me, it's the live, clean, more raw sounding guitar. It's the layered vocals and deep meaningful lyrics. Techno, Trance, House, and DnB can't and doesn't bring me the same desired feeling I get with it, and therefore I don't listen to it. Trust me, when you have someone in your family who listens to a lot of techno type music and has a whole room to set it up in, you hear it a lot. I've never been able to get into it.



This also. Nothing is better than a breakdown with heavy guitar riffs and double kickers. And if you are a musician, you can take pride in being able to play a song. 



SilviaIsMyHero said:


> What's the fascination with metal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I previously stated, the fascination with metal, for me at least, is the violent sound it has to it, the "Fuck you and die slowly" feel to it.


----------



## GHDA (Sep 10, 2008)

To Tamuki L, I don't think anyone can pull off the Pink Floyd like they did... but they experimented with their electronics and non-synth intruments and brilliantly showed that you can merge deep vocals, guitarwork and drums with clever and well composed music with synthesizers and effects.

That guide is simply for electronic *DANCE* music (and has many dates and artists incorrectly listed), but there are tons of underground artists that do beautiful music outside of this silly flash that Ishkur created.

and

To Magikian

Speedcore is my punk, Terrorcore is my metal. Check it!


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 10, 2008)

mrchris said:


> I prefer my music being made by people using instruments and not some computer doing all or most of the work for them.



That's like saying you prefer not to listen to Beethoven or Mozart because they had an orchestra play all their music for them. It's even more like saying that someone's an inherently worse character designer because they do their best work in Spore instead of in Maya.

But it's the same old tired guitar-centric bigotry against technology, the idea that just because something channels electrons into an oscillator and transduces it into sound at some point, that the machine is doing the work for them, and that somehow this is inherently bad.

Well, it just isn't, the same way that running your guitar through an amp simulator as opposed to something with tubes older than your own parents isn't tantamount to Satanism.

You can keep your metal anyway. The less musical ground i share with musical merry-go-rounds like Dragonforce, the happier i am. I'll just be over here memorising how to set the registers of a SID 6581 with the other nerds, programming all your good riffs into my computer to have it sequence them later by means of telepathy so i don't have to get out of bed to write my next three albums. Or whatever it is you think the technologically enlightened musicians of our age do instead of learning the hell out of our gear.

By the way, 99.9% of trance is arse and there have been maybe 3 good electronic dance music songs to come out of Japan ever, one of which i wrote myself.

Anyone who feels like continuing this thread should go and write some music immediately.


----------



## benanderson (Sep 10, 2008)

mrchris said:


> What is it with the majority of furries I know, weither personally or over the internet have some fascination with techno/electronicia/trance/dance as their preferred or favorite type of music?
> 
> I don't get it, it's not fun for ME to listen to being the furry metalhead that I am being a little biased over loopy music mentioned above.
> 
> ...



I too am a metal head (well, a goth, but the line is slim) and I like listening to both Guitar Music and Electronic Music, not to mention that I acctually produce electronic music too.

I did have some long post, but now I'll just say a few thigns in a list.
1) Alot of this so called "techno" is acctually pop music. It' synthpop gone wrong with it's good friend the supersaw. If you're uneducated about electronic music then it's a sure bet that you've been listening to this pop crap (Ian Van Dahl - Castle in the sky or something by Basshunter is usually the fave amoungts the pop-rejects) rather than the stuff that has alot of effort put into it (and alot of time requires you to have an attention span bigger than that of a dead cat). Listen to some kraftwerk (readioactivity, man machine or the model are good songs by them). Kraftwerk are 100% electronic and inspired almost all modern music. Even most metal (metal music has even sampled kraftwerk before!)

2) Simple and a few samples? Yup, that pretty sums up the people who have no Idea what they are doing, just like many people with guitar music (learn three chords now start a band). Now for people who have the guts to try and do something with electronic music they'd probably have some kind of hardware synthesizer (I myself have 4) or a aoftware equivilent and spend hours, days or *weeks* fine tuning a song. Here is the manual for one of my synthesizers. http://www.synthman.com/cgibin/x.cgi/yamaha/support/DX9_Owners_Manual.pdf
Its not in the same area code as simple.

3) Not fun for you to listen to? Then don't listen to it ya thick pillock.

4) Can't find anyone who shares your love for guitar music? Look harder. I trip over them when looking for people to talk to about Electronic Music.

Thats my tuppence on the subject.


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 11, 2008)

benanderson said:


> Here is the manual for one of my synthesizers. http://www.synthman.com/cgibin/x.cgi/yamaha/support/DX9_Owners_Manual.pdf
> Its not in the same area code as simple.



Oh that's just showing off. The DX series were infamously hard to program...

Can you program it though?


----------



## Magikian (Sep 11, 2008)

GHDA: I said show me some, not name a genre I might like.

I'm not gonna go searching around for it, chances are I'll find some really bad stuff and think the entire genre is shit. So link me to a few songs.


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 13, 2008)

benanderson said:


> I too am a metal head (well, a goth, but the line is slim) and I like listening to both Guitar Music and Electronic Music, not to mention that I acctually produce electronic music too.
> 
> I did have some long post, but now I'll just say a few thigns in a list.
> 1) Alot of this so called "techno" is acctually pop music. It' synthpop gone wrong with it's good friend the supersaw. If you're uneducated about electronic music then it's a sure bet that you've been listening to this pop crap (Ian Van Dahl - Castle in the sky or something by Basshunter is usually the fave amoungts the pop-rejects) rather than the stuff that has alot of effort put into it (and alot of time requires you to have an attention span bigger than that of a dead cat). Listen to some kraftwerk (readioactivity, man machine or the model are good songs by them). Kraftwerk are 100% electronic and inspired almost all modern music. Even most metal (metal music has even sampled kraftwerk before!)
> ...


I <3 you. 

i get sick to my stomach when I see people say that electronic music is "simple". Nothing about it is simple or easy. Also, anyone that thinks trance is boring and lame has never heard of Vibrasphere =D


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 13, 2008)

Magikian said:


> GHDA: I said show me some, not name a genre I might like.
> 
> I'm not gonna go searching around for it, chances are I'll find some really bad stuff and think the entire genre is shit. So link me to a few songs.


this might appeal to you. I don't know though, if I had something more specific to base a search on I could more than likely find something. Electronic music is, literally, my reason for living.


----------



## Takun (Sep 13, 2008)

Eshmasesh said:


> I <3 you.
> 
> i get sick to my stomach when I see people say that electronic music is "simple". Nothing about it is simple or easy. Also, anyone that thinks trance is boring and lame has never heard of Vibrasphere =D



I listened to that and was honestly bored....

More along the lines of my taste

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVgeR7b_hJ4&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jYr2fDgn64
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJi2z3tGKIg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s_3jcZqsIQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBHHtguSq3A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyhIjhIsh0I&feature=related


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 13, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I listened to that and was honestly bored....
> 
> More along the lines of my taste
> 
> ...


i tend to get really bored with rock music. Even the ones you've listed, I know many of them are good (I have friends with good taste who tell me things @_@ ). I did like "Here's to Life" though, ska is kewl.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 13, 2008)

Eshmasesh said:


> this might appeal to you. I don't know though, if I had something more specific to base a search on I could more than likely find something. Electronic music is, literally, my reason for living.



Nope. It was boring as hell...

Is it really that hard to fathom that I don't like it?

Techno, in my eyes, is just too repetitive and feels absolutely emotionless. (Say anything about Emo and you just look like an idiot.)


----------



## Takun (Sep 13, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Nope. It was boring as hell...
> 
> Is it really that hard to fathom that I don't like it?
> 
> Techno, in my eyes, is just too repetitive and feels absolutely emotionless. (Say anything about Emo and you just look like an idiot.)



Ewww wow I watched it after you said something...that was annoying.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 13, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Ewww wow I watched it after you said something...that was annoying.



Yeah, didn't change my disposition on techno any... Made me think of drugs more than anything.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 14, 2008)

Me three: arranging random breakbeats is artless and grating.

Ok, so you wanted violent music. Good sound equipment, preferably with a sub or good headphones is a must. Oh, and Noisia's stuff is somewhat less repetitive, they improvise their cuts. 

Skream's stuff doesn't really fit here but the video is excellent and worth watching.

Skream - Superfly
Evol Intent - Corrupt Cops
Dieselboy - Invid
Noisia - Meditation

You will still probably think its repetitive and not like it, but it *is* dark, uncaring and violent, which you wanted to hear, so.


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

Hmmmm I just give up on all this.  I'm nearly set on the fact that I will never grasp for myself what is good about it.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 14, 2008)

You and me both Takumi...


----------



## Tweek (Sep 14, 2008)

...Ecstasy might help.
No, really, I don't recommend you do that >_<

Honestly, you just don't like it. Most people don't. 
But go ahead and ask someone who is really into the scene what they feel and see in their head when they listen to it. It's not the music itself...it's an emotional and rhythmical framework of sorts that your thoughts latch onto. Every time that groove loops and repeats itself, imagination practically crystallizes on it.

When I'm dancing I basically go blind because of my inner visions, and every hair on my body goes straight. I can be caught in a groove for hours and only realize how long I've been dancing because I'm too blissed out to think, too out of breath to breathe, and drenched in sweat. It's like when people in tribal cultures danced for hours to drums until they had a mystical experience. It's an intense rush, I've realized I was laughing with tears running down my face before.

I'm sure you can find at least one person who reacts that way, you probably feel a similar way about metal when you mosh or jam.


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

Cocaine is a hell'va drug


----------



## Tweek (Sep 14, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Cocaine is a hell'va drug



Hah! I edited my last post to include more, I dunno if you caught it.

And I've decided while techno is oft considered "drug music" it's more like "music best appreciated by drugs, until your brain cells say 'Yeah, we're not gonna do that thinking thing for you anymore.'" Augh, my poor head. I wish I could take back half of high school.

And everyone who has heard this song has liked it, whether they listen to techno or not. So ONE LAST TRY PLZ.

Burial - Archangel


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

The ambiance in the back of that was well done.  Could seriously see that being used as a nice back drop in songs.  However...the repeated over and over electronic voice lyrics bored me.  The beat sound...I don't know.  Maybe I just like real drum sounds.

Definitely wouldn't be something I'd ever listen to again.  It is well made, I like the background sound, ruined it for me with the synth beat and the guys vocal track.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 14, 2008)

Tweek said:


> When I'm dancing I basically go blind because of my inner visions, and every hair on my body goes straight. I can be caught in a groove for hours and only realize how long I've been dancing because I'm too blissed out to think, too out of breath to breathe, and drenched in sweat. It's like when people in tribal cultures danced for hours to drums until they had a mystical experience. It's an intense rush, I've realized I was laughing with tears running down my face before.
> 
> I'm sure you can find at least one person who reacts that way, you probably feel a similar way about metal when you mosh or jam.



Yeah, I get the same kind of 'inner visions'... although they are quite violent. Makes a long walk so much faster.


----------



## scarei_crow (Sep 14, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Yeah, I get the same kind of 'inner visions'... although they are quite violent. Makes a long walk so much faster.


iiiiiiinnnneerrrrrrviiiiissssiiiioonnnnnn!  lol i had to, anyone who is a S.O.A.D fan will get that.

i love metal, not all of it, but what i do love, i- you get the picture, but! i also have a fascination with some songs, one of which is carameldansen, with guitar pasted over it. please don't shoot me, its just a weird thing i have, along with others... just ask magikian.
anyway, you have to appreciate genres for what people put into them, not just mindlessly attack them for what people don't put into them,
you don't have to like them.


----------



## GHDA (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, I tried metal growing up and thought that it was the most banal, unintelligent, primal, disgusting, vile music and passed it off as completely unlistenable. What could possibly be so good about some douchebag growling into his mic under such discordant guitarwork and repetitive yet slighty offbeat constant drumming?

Since I found metal, and pretty much all rock vile, I searched for other music to fuel my childish angst and hatred for humanity, and I found Angerfist.

It's angry. It plays with your head. I loved it. And still do.

Loser: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7KSWeTqi1M
Cannibal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOBJztWQDto
Fuck Trance: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZT2gnwr9z8

You may see it as looping and repetitive and blah blah generalizations emotionless blah blah, but I know when a DJ drops this at a rave, I want to bash some fucking skulls in or at the very least thrash into some poor folk. Or shit, even walking down the street, Loser comes on my MP3 Player and just the look in my eyes as I'm listening to it makes people uneasy. And I'm pretty adorable, I must say.

So honestly, when it comes down to it, anger is anger.

Go to a NYC Gabber show and around 1:00 in the morning, this music is blaring and all that you feel is the overwhelming need to fuck some people up, and everyone else in the room has the same mindset, leading to the entire room beating the shit out of each other. I didn't think it actually happened until I witnessed it firsthand. Man, it was the biggest rush.

All the metal shows I've been to...pussies. The fans are fucking pussies. A fucking joke. And to see something synthetic make people rock harder than any analog show I've ever seen? Priceless.

Oh, and metal and drug use? Of course. More than weed...coke, heroin, meth, you name it. It channels thoughts and feelings easier. And music is just the channeling of thoughts and emotions. So, really, you think it was just weed? Ha, come on.


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

I prefer when people are enjoying the music for what it is....music. =/


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 14, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Nope. It was boring as hell...
> 
> Is it really that hard to fathom that I don't like it?


Uh.... you asked to be shown something you'd like and I tried, without any reference of what you look for in music I might add. What is there to fathom?





> Techno, in my eyes, is just too repetitive and feels absolutely emotionless. (Say anything about Emo and you just look like an idiot.)


Techno is a very specific genre of music which originated in detroit and evolved out of House music. Techno is not a noun for anything produced electronically. That track has absolutely NOTHING to do with techno.

I guess it's semi-understandable why you have absolutely no idea what techno is though, since you don't listen to electronically produced music. Hell, 90% of this thread apparently thinks so. But even I go out of my way to research different genres of rock and metal, despite the fact that I never listen to and usually don't like it, so I don't come off as completely ignorant when discussing them.

Saying something as sweeping as "electronic music has no emotion" is just preposterous. That's like saying drawings done with markers/paint/colored pencils are intrinsically more expressive than something done with a computer program.

Case and point.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 15, 2008)

Eshmasesh said:


> Uh.... you asked to be shown something you'd like and I tried, without any reference of what you look for in music I might add. What is there to fathom?



I'm sorry if it seemed like I was lashing out at just you, but EVERY techno fan I have said I don't like techno to has taken some form of defense. EVERY ONE. NO FUCKING EXCEPTION.


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 15, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I'm sorry if it seemed like I was lashing out at just you, but EVERY techno fan I have said I don't like techno to has taken some form of defense. EVERY ONE. NO FUCKING EXCEPTION.


I would encourage you not to use the word "Techno" until you know what techno is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZqxG6nVb9A

I'm sure you won't like it, but it's for informative purposes. If it doesn't sound like this, it's not techno.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 15, 2008)

Eshmasesh said:


> I would encourage you not to use the word "Techno" until you know what techno is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZqxG6nVb9A
> 
> I'm sure you won't like it, but it's for informative purposes. If it doesn't sound like this, it's not techno.



Look, I know all that shit, i just type it that way because I don't know a word that fits the whole damn genre of music.


----------



## Takun (Sep 15, 2008)

Aye, get used to hearing techno.  It's like the word people who don't care about any of the genres use.  I don't have time to type out every subgenre shit I don't care for =/


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 15, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Look, I know all that shit, i just type it that way because I don't know a word that fits the whole damn genre of music.


"Electronic music"? =|


----------



## Magikian (Sep 15, 2008)

Eshmasesh said:


> "Electronic music"? =|





Takumi_L said:


> Aye, get used to hearing techno. It's like the word people who don't care about any of the genres use. I don't have time to type out every subgenre shit I don't care for =/



This is your answer.


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 16, 2008)

Magikian said:


> This is your answer.


Funny how my post was directed at *both of you*. It has nothing to do with *genre*, it's the style of production. If you know what Techno means and you still refuse to correct yourself, then *you are fucking stupid*. I'm not going to waste my time being informative anymore.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 16, 2008)

Eshmasesh said:


> Funny how my post was directed at *both of you*. It has nothing to do with *genre*, it's the style of production. If you know what Techno means and you still refuse to correct yourself, then *you are fucking stupid*. I'm not going to waste my time being informative anymore.



Genre and 'style of production' go hand in fucking hand!

I know what techno means, and Takun's post pretty much said my argument. Besides, I am not gonna say 'electronic music' every time because it pisses you off when I say Techno.

And I am not correcting myself because I don't need to. I almost never need to.

Also: Music. _*Serious fucking business*_.


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 16, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Genre and 'style of production' go hand in fucking hand!


irrelevant. Electronic music is an all-encompassing term for people who don't care for the genres, therefore it is exactly the term you want.



> I know what techno means, and Takun's post pretty much said my argument.


So you're a moron citing another moron for credibility. How existential. 





> Besides, I am not gonna say 'electronic music' every time because it pisses you off when I say Techno.


That's okay. I have the consolation of not being a moron.



> Also: Music. _*Serious fucking business*_.


The study of music in all of its facets is my passion in life and my pursuit of happiness. So, yeah, I guess to me it is "serious fucking business". Your lack of conviction only further supports that you are ignorant and have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Takun (Sep 16, 2008)

You listen to Techno, your opinion is irrelevant.  Go drop some e and dance until you forget you're listening to bad music.

KTHXBAI


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 16, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You listen to Techno, your opinion is irrelevant.  Go drop some e and dance until you forget you're listening to bad music.
> 
> KTHXBAI


Ad Hominem attacks are the last bastion of the feeble-minded.


----------



## Takun (Sep 17, 2008)

Techno musics are the last bastardization of good-music.

/thread


----------



## Magikian (Sep 17, 2008)

Eshmasesh said:


> irrelevant. Electronic music is an all-encompassing term for people who don't care for the genres, therefore it is exactly the term you want.



As I said. I am not gonna change what I say just to make one person happy.



> So you're a moron citing another moron for credibility. How existential. That's okay. I have the consolation of not being a moron.



And where does the fact that I am a moron show up anywhere? I am not the one who is flaming for no fucking reason.



> The study of music in all of its facets is my passion in life and my pursuit of happiness. So, yeah, I guess to me it is "serious fucking business". Your lack of conviction only further supports that you are ignorant and have no clue what you're talking about.



I have no clue what I am talking about? I'm sorry I am not interested in something I am not interested in, but man... Just because I show a little bit of fucking ignorance, doesn't mean I am a moron, or that I don't know what I am on about.

This is officially the end of the argument. Any points you bring up will be shot down by bad trolling. I only try to stop an argument when the person is a one-sided asshole that becomes really defensive as soon as you start going against what they believe.

I tried to reason with you, but you just called me a moron. Not that being called a moron hurts me in the slightest, it just proves that you aren't even worth my time.


----------



## kamunt (Sep 17, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Techno musics are the last bastardization of good-music.
> 
> /thread



/unthread

And Fall Out Boy, Soulja Boy, Dem Franchise Boyz and T-Pain are beacons of light in the darkness, right?

If you'll recall, in the 90s, techno was actually part of "pop music". 2 Unlimited? They were only one of the most popular groups of the movement. Then of course, the one-hit wonders of Eiffel 65, The Outhere Brothers, Technotronic and the rest of the Jock Jams, etc.

Unless by "techno" you actually _mean_ techno and not all electronic music, in which case the last two paragraphs (*snrk*) of my post become moot.

Also, who the fuck cares? It's music. Some people like it, some people don't. Why the shit do we have 7 pages about this? Is this real such a B.F.D. that a topic has to drag on for so long? On a side note, genre Nazis can all grind their tailholes on a katana. What the fuck is "shoegaze", like seriously? Post-modern punk? Futurepop? What the hell, those terms don't mean _anything_.

EDIT: One more note. It seems to me like people aren't even actually arguing about the original topic anymore. At this point, it's just flamers and Takumi trolling the thread.


----------



## Takun (Sep 17, 2008)

> And Fall Out Boy, Soulja Boy, Dem Franchise Boyz and T-Pain are beacons of light in the darkness, right?.



Nope, Nope, Who?!, and Who!?

Haven't had the radio on a hits station in a couple years and only know the first two because of forums...

and yes, lol at people who care about genre titles.  ACID PUNK, SPACE BUBBLEGUM POP, NEWGRUNGE OMG.


----------



## kamunt (Sep 17, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Nope, Nope, Who?!, and Who!?
> 
> Haven't had the radio on a hits station in a couple years and only know the first two because of forums...



Good on ya. As for the last part: OMFG GUYZ HAVE YOU HERD ABOOT POST-MODERN GARAGE JUNGLE PUSSY PUNK?!? _Everybody_ in NME is raving about it!!!


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 17, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Techno musics are *the last bastardization of good-music*.


Does that even mean anything?


----------



## GHDA (Sep 17, 2008)

sup guys in this thread we don't give a fuck about anyone else's opinion about our own and argue about it lol logic and reason have no place here.

Eshmasesh, don't bother. It's done and everything that has need to be said has been said:

-The term "techno" doesn't cover all electronic music.

-Genres are meant for finding music and finding others with a similar style

-Musical tastes are relative.

-Closed-minded people are closed-minded and these people strive for negative attention to displace insecurities, it seems.

and that's a rap, homies. Techno sounds cool, that is the answer.

Talking to furries is like talking to a fucking wall, I swear.


----------



## Takun (Sep 17, 2008)

Eshmasesh said:


> Does that even mean anything?



No it doesn't.



GHDA said:


> sup guys in this thread we don't give a fuck about anyone else's opinion about our own and argue about it lol logic and reason have no place here.
> 
> Eshmasesh, don't bother. It's done and everything that has need to be said has been said:
> 
> ...



The term doesn't have to have that actual music for people to use it incorrectly so much that it's what the general population refers to it as.  I'm only calling it techno out of the fact that it seems to irk people.  Like going to by a Star Wars premier and calling it Star Trek to watch the fanbois freak out.


----------



## GHDA (Sep 17, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> The term doesn't have to have that actual music for people to use it incorrectly so much that it's what the general population refers to it as.  I'm only calling it techno out of the fact that it seems to irk people.  Like going to by a Star Wars premier and calling it Star Trek to watch the fanbois freak out.



Then you're an asshole, and I'd never give you a dinner invitation EVER.

It doesn't irk me, I know what you mean. But to do anything simply because it stirs a negative reaction out of someone is pretty immature, don't you think?

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Takun (Sep 17, 2008)

GHDA said:


> Then you're an asshole, and I'd never give you a dinner invitation EVER.
> 
> It doesn't irk me, I know what you mean. But to do anything simply because it stirs a negative reaction out of someone is pretty immature, don't you think?
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things.



Awww =C

Fine.  No dinner invitations to techno dance parties. =(


----------



## GHDA (Sep 17, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Awww =C
> 
> Fine.  No dinner invitations to techno dance parties. =(



I want to say that doesn't make any sense, but that gives me a great idea for the party I want to throw.

So thanks!

this is getting off topic, so i'm done with this thread. maybe you can attempt to troll any other people that pass through here, I guess. <3 oonz oonz.


----------



## Teco (Sep 17, 2008)

I enjoy both.. metal is great to listen to, giving you a rush sometimes, if you're wanting that sort of energy at the time. But I do enjoy techno too and Im hoping to make some here. Maybe you dont like to 'listen' to techno, maybe it would be better to have it in the background of something you're doing.. I like to play it softly while I play games sometimes or even when I draw. Some... not so great techno is a bunch of sounds put together, but im using a keyboard to do mine, so its actually, kinda electric keyboard music. So if you dont like piano/keyboards then you again, might be a reason too.  If I may, The Prodigy does some heavy/darker stuff, i suggest Breathe, Spitfire, or maybe even Voodoo People.


----------



## kamunt (Sep 18, 2008)

I like all rock...I like all electronica...what does that make me? Apparently, a Julien-K and NIN fan.


----------



## zinemerald (Sep 18, 2008)

i gave a simple answer , look up newgrounds audio portal and read.. =D


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 18, 2008)

The vast majority of music is shit, that's all genres from metal to techno to  classical, almost all of it is trite, banal garbage. Arguing genres is useless  because all genres are clogged with an overwhelming volume of shit so it's very  easy to trash any one of them. Metal is my favourite genre but I still hate 95%  of the bands I encounter. All genre's are mostly shit, no exceptions, except for  the ones that are all shit, you know the one's I mean.


----------



## Cearux (Sep 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> The vast majority of music is shit, that's all genres from metal to techno to classical, almost all of it is trite, banal garbage. Arguing genres is useless because all genres are clogged with an overwhelming volume of shit so it's very easy to trash any one of them. Metal is my favourite genre but I still hate 95% of the bands I encounter. All genre's are mostly shit, no exceptions, except for the ones that are all shit, you know the one's I mean.


 

Some times, shit music can be funny.


----------



## TheComet (Sep 22, 2008)

For me it's simple: I make electronic music X3

I hate loopy or repetitive electronic music though, it really set a bad stereotype, and most people fail to realize exactly how diverse electronic really is.

Breakbeat/breaktrance, Acid, Techno, Hardcore Techno, Drum and Bass, Trance, Goa Psy, Speedcore, Industrial, Noizecore, Downtempo, Speed Bass, tons of different types of electronic. Stop by my page if you want a fill of breaktrance/acid/dnb


----------



## kamunt (Sep 23, 2008)

Where have you been all my life?


----------



## Sedit (Oct 16, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Also, why aren't there more furry metalheads (weither open or closedminded) in the fandom? I know of a few but there isn't enough :?




<---------- big-time metal maniac here!


----------



## jinxtigr (Oct 17, 2008)

Magikian said:


> GHDA, or anyone for that matter, show me some techno that gives off the same feel as metal, and my current disposition might change.
> 
> Every techno song that I have heard, be it mainstream or proper stuff, just hasn't appealed to me. I like violent songs. They calm me down when I'm pissed, and keeps me in a calm state of mind. Metal is generally violent. Thus, I like metal. Recommend me some 'violent' techno, and I might like it.




I am just speechless that nobody has thought to post this.

Magikian, I'll grant you there are very few like this, but here you are. This is Aphex Twin, very unlike anything else he's done (but that guy is USUALLY not like anything else he's done), and it's extremely, blatantly electronic all over, all made up sitting in a bedroom with no real instruments and usually nothing that even sounds like real instruments, but at the same time everything about it is SO metal it's ridiculous, down to the imagery on the video.

Probably the reason nobody mentioned it was it frightens the cubs too much  but dude, the word 'techno' is even written on a wall in the extremely scary video. You can't say it's not techno if the word is literally written right on it- but here's your missing link.

Come To Daddy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Az_7U0-cK0


----------



## jinxtigr (Oct 17, 2008)

If you liked that then you should check out the other seriously disturbing Aphex Twin video, Rubber Johnny. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l48HTZUHfeQ

That one is like 'blippy beepy' techno music gone all metal just from the extremely twisted attitude- it's not really the same without the accompanying video though. But even so, the intent of the sounds are to be disturbing and violent, not groovy


----------



## jinxtigr (Oct 17, 2008)

And lastly, the electronic genre that is the most gratituously violent and angry would have to be gabber- specifically, DUTCH gabber, which tends to make other hardcore techno fans go "oh come on now, that's too extreme"  in this case, rather than being intelligent, this stuff is repetitive and mindless, but still totally brutal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK2-v87shnc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd8E4GPdu4k


Merry early Xmas, hope some of this amuses you...


----------



## Defender (Oct 17, 2008)

jinxtigr said:
			
		

> Three posts that easily could have been consolidated into one.


Hey! Good job suckin' up page space. I like what you're talking about, but it's like getting a paragraph busted up into several fragments that are transmitted in intervals.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 18, 2008)

There is no greater music for fucking than techno. They might as well just change the entire genre's name to "Music to listen to while fucking, before fucking, after fucking, or just thinking about fucking"


----------



## Sedit (Oct 18, 2008)

I personally have no problem with techno.  not into though...but I like some stuff that has elements of it....like industrial.

I guess its good if your into dancing.  But I'm not...I dont dance...ever.

I did always wonder though why the furrydom seems so oversaturated with it givin' how broad and different the scene is.  I just assumed there'd be alot more of all kinds of genres' really being brought to the table here.

Again, nothing wrong with it...I just find it's general ubiquity in the furry-dom rather curious.


----------



## kamunt (Oct 19, 2008)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII WAAAAAAAANT YOOOUR SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOULL

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII WILL EEEEEAT YOOOUR SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLL LL L L L L L L L L L

Oh, also. You wanted angry "techno". It doesn't get much angrier than Venetian Snares.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tnvuomn2DKc

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=plxAfztc5Xg Some may recognize the vocals of one Billie Holiday's "Gloomy Sunday" here.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lOkf1dphxJE

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TQbH_FOQR1o I mean, who honestly doesn't love a song called "Mutant Cunt Sniffer"?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

I love techno. Daft Punk is my favorite of course.

Who needs angry when you can have awesome?


----------



## Shardshifter (Oct 23, 2008)

Techno and metal fights will never sease. its like discussing religion. If you break it down, its just a bunch of people who cant accept other peoples opinions and think their way of seeing things are the only and right way of seeing it. Pfft I wont even bother writing down my opinion since 90% of the people who would read it and have another opinion would simply say my opinion is WRONG and that their opinion is RIGHT.


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 23, 2008)

i hate dance music


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 25, 2008)

I used to hate electronic music. Now i love alot of it. None of the straight raver club bullshit. Artists like STS9, Eoto, Cospirator, Elliot Lip, Zombi, Bisco and steve moore. They're
actual Electronic musicains not just djs pushing buttons.


----------



## Alyxx_Vampire (Nov 26, 2008)

I prefer techno because of its richness and because, contrary to what you describe, it can be so much more than just some loops and samples coupled with annoying repeating vocals.

I am more fascinated by the synthesizers and how you can make entirely new electronic sounds with them. I am fascinated by songs that are different.

Metal is a rather limited genre sometimes, but techno is so much more than just what you hear in the mainstream. Techno is not necessarily just Scooter or other mainstream "techno" artists, it can be a lot more. To me it's a means of exploring a higher plane and as a tool for mind expansion.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I love techno. Daft Punk is my favorite of course.
> 
> Who needs angry when you can have awesome?



Angry = Awesome :[ .


----------



## Alyxx_Vampire (Nov 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Angry = Awesome :[ .


Then you should listen to some Combichrist. No guitars, just pure angry noise.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Alyxx_Vampire said:


> Then you should listen to some Combichrist. No guitars, just pure angry noise.



A fine project to be sure, I've encountered plenty of angry electronic music and  I like a fair bit of it, although I still prefer it with guitars.


----------



## Alyxx_Vampire (Nov 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> A fine project to be sure, I've encountered plenty of angry electronic music and  I like a fair bit of it, although I still prefer it with guitars.


Purely a matter of taste.


----------



## LoC (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll happily dance to techno/electronica while out destroying my liver, generally I don't listen to it alot though - there are one or two exceptions like Amon Tobin, Aphex Twin, Air, Infected Mushroom, 1200 Micrograms, Shpongle and Enigma - but most of those aren't strictly techno though, I guess...

I'm more of a metalhead though.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 27, 2008)

LoC said:


> there are one or two exceptions like Amon Tobin, Aphex Twin, Air, Infected Mushroom, 1200 Micrograms, Shpongle and Enigma - but most of those aren't strictly techno though, I guess...



Amon, Aphex Twin and Enigma definitely aren't techno. 

Infected Mushroom can fall in that category though. They make Psytrance and it's close enough to techno.



Shenzi said:


> I love techno. Daft Punk is my favorite of course.



Too bad Daft Punk doesn't make techno music 

Some might find techno redundant unoriginal music, but that's not a valid point to my eyes, because when I listen to metal bands, I also tend to find it redundant sometimes. Don't get me wrong. I love black metal, but when I have people who hate a genre and can't understand why others would understand it, I find that close-minded. Techno is a very entertaining genre of music made for clubs mainly. Want to throw a party? Play techno music and people will be dancing in no time. Metal can work just as well if the main crowd in the party prefers metal, but it's just a question of tastes. Yes, it's not a very original genre of music, but nobody can deny how entertaining the music can be. 

Infected Mushroom even mixed techno and heavy rock music together. Just youtube search for "Heavyweight" and see for yourself. If you're not too convinced, move on by searching for "Becoming Insane" by the same artist.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 27, 2008)

Why can't we all just get along. These fellas think we can.



www.genghistron.com

www.myspace.com/genghistron

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMJWgInNEfQ


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 27, 2008)

...because I like it.

(actually I like trance, but any electronica is "techno" to the electronica ignorant XD)


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2008)

Listening to techno for a lot of furres usually is a lot easier then listening to metal or rock...or any other kind of music for that matter for it is what appeals to them...its like asking you why you only listen to metal and thrash and ask you the same question my friend...the answer is simple...it appeals to you and your taste for music...you enjoy a lot more action in your music while techno furres enjoy something mindless they can listen too...mind you not ALL techno is mindless and repetitive as a lot of techno bands have made names for themselves fairly well from straying from the beaten path and have added lot of varations to their styles as well as not rely solely on one beat.

There are verious types of techno that you can listen to and actually enjoy (or not if you are close minded towards listening to all types of music)  What I found in one particular style that I didn't like I found it being used in another style in another band that improved or re worked the style and made it work...it all depends on the talent of the band or the DJ composing the piece of music.

Same could be said of metal bands..not all metal bands rock hard and very few last for long because they spit out the same style of music for years and eventually people get sick of hearing it...but some have managed to progress through the years by offering a lot of variations to their style and techno is no exception.

It all boils down to what your tastes are and what you don't like...what you like others may not and what they like won't necessarily mean you will like it too.

Either way I fine with both styles of music as there is enough varation of bands and DJs as well as musicians out there putting out some killer tunes no matter what style it may be.


----------

